# bricklayers wages



## deanevans (Apr 7, 2011)

hi, i am new to furum and looking for some info on average wages of bricklayers or labourers in the paphos area, i am moving out to cyprus in 3 weeks and would like any help, thankyou


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

The Eures job portal has 50 or so labourer jobs advertised at the moment - the salaries range from 765 - 900 euros a month. There is much competition for these jobs from those that are willing to take food and accommodation in part payment - so the chances of finding anything towards the top of the range would be remote.


----------



## deanevans (Apr 7, 2011)

kimonas said:


> The Eures job portal has 50 or so labourer jobs advertised at the moment - the salaries range from 765 - 900 euros a month. There is much competition for these jobs from those that are willing to take food and accommodation in part payment - so the chances of finding anything towards the top of the range would be remote.



thanks for the reply, how do i contact the Eures job portal, or how do i find it ?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

It's listed under the sticky thread 'Useful website links' post number one - the first site under theheading recruitment services.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Europa Web Site*



deanevans said:


> thanks for the reply, how do i contact the Eures job portal, or how do i find it ?


Hi Dene
Here is a link to the website. 
You put in Cyprus as the country you want to work in 

EUROPA - EURES - the European Job Mobility Portal


----------



## deanevans (Apr 7, 2011)

thankyou for all replies and help


----------

